# One of the prettiest boys I've seen



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Just wanted to show off my brother's little (emphasis on the little!) male grey, Fred. He's about 4 years old now, and he's just about the prettiest fella I've seen (too bad he's a completely feral bird when you try to catch him!). He's got such a beautiful look about him I thought I'd just show him off


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wow, he has a gorgeous yellow face!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah he's so cute I just wanna cuddle him all up but he bites - HARD hahaha, he's the only one of the 8 (my two and brother/parents 6) that doesn't like people


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Beautiful. Look like as my Niko. 
And what a gorgeous crest


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes his crest is the prettiest bit, so big and yellow hehe


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is gorgeous


----------

